# Work Requirements



## Mrs Ghada (Aug 31, 2015)

I would like to know is it important to assed by EngineerS Australia to find a job in my career ? As my husband is the main applicant for the immigration


----------



## Verystormy (Sep 14, 2015)

Not unless your husband needs the points


----------



## Mrs Ghada (Aug 31, 2015)

we already got the invitation .. am asking about .. is it important for me to find job in my career?


----------



## Verystormy (Sep 14, 2015)

A skills assessment wont help you get a job.


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

Verystormy said:


> A skills assessment wont help you get a job.


On the contrary a successful skills assessment is of great help to obtain a job.
Go to this website and read about what is required. https://www.engineersaustralia.org.au/membership/assessment-qualifications-and-competencies
You can make you application once you arrive in Australia.


----------



## Verystormy (Sep 14, 2015)

aussiesteve said:


> On the contrary a successful skills assessment is of great help to obtain a job.
> Go to this website and read about what is required. https://www.engineersaustralia.org.au/membership/assessment-qualifications-and-competencies
> You can make you application once you arrive in Australia.


Incorrect - an assessment of membership for Engineers Australia is vastly different to a skills assessment for migration by Engineers Australia and vastly different in price.

Then there is the question of even if the OP needs to join Engineers Australia - many engineers do not. I work in resources and I have not come across one who is a member. We have AUSIMM instead.


----------



## Mrs Ghada (Aug 31, 2015)

Verystormy said:


> Incorrect - an assessment of membership for Engineers Australia is vastly different to a skills assessment for migration by Engineers Australia and vastly different in price.
> 
> Then there is the question of even if the OP needs to join Engineers Australia - many engineers do not. I work in resources and I have not come across one who is a member. We have AUSIMM instead.


even if i got my Bsc from Egypt and my exprience from Egypt ,I dont need engineers australia assesment?


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

Verystormy said:


> Incorrect - an assessment of membership for Engineers Australia is vastly different to a skills assessment for migration by Engineers Australia and vastly different in price.
> 
> Then there is the question of even if the OP needs to join Engineers Australia - many engineers do not. I work in resources and I have not come across one who is a member. We have AUSIMM instead.


I fail to see how the OP could successfully gain employment in Australia without having her overseas qualifications assessed by some authority.
As far as AUSIMM is concerned it is fine if you are in the resources industry but there are engineers in many other professions. My wife, her 3 brothers, sister in law, nephew and his wife are all engineers, none are in the resource industry.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Mrs Ghada said:


> even if i got my Bsc from Egypt and my exprience from Egypt ,I dont need engineers australia assesment?


I would be getting your degree assessed to help your chances in getting employment. Just remember that not having any Australian work experience will be a struggle but once you get your first Australian job it is all up from their.

Please, don't be offended by what I say next but I would suggest on working on your English. When applying for professional jobs in Australia there is more of an expectation that they will have excellent written and verbal communication skills.

The job market is tough in Australia so you need to do whatever you can to give you the upper hand.


----------



## Mrs Ghada (Aug 31, 2015)

Mish said:


> I would be getting your degree assessed to help your chances in getting employment. Just remember that not having any Australian work experience will be a struggle but once you get your first Australian job it is all up from their.
> 
> Please, don't be offended by what I say next but I would suggest on working on your English. When applying for professional jobs in Australia there is more of an expectation that they will have excellent written and verbal communication skills.
> 
> The job market is tough in Australia so you need to do whatever you can to give you the upper hand.


Its ok .. thanks for your advice .. I already got my IELTS 6.5 each band ... 
Now i want to know which assessment should i apply for (migration skills assessment or stage 1 competency assessment) 
keep in mind my husband already got the invitation and we applied for the visa 189 
Thanks inadvance


----------



## Mrs Ghada (Aug 31, 2015)

aussiesteve said:


> On the contrary a successful skills assessment is of great help to obtain a job.
> Go to this website and read about what is required.
> 
> ok .. I want to know which assessment should i apply for (migration skills assessment or stage 1 competency assessment)
> ...


----------

